# Showtime puppy food



## Farmer2012

I'm getting 2 new beagle pups next week and I have always fed Purina but I started feeding showtime to my grown dogs and was wondering how the puppy feed is so I can buy it all from the same place.


----------



## Lightnrod

Excellent puppy food. Now I'm no expert and some high faluten dog man will probably tell you that, it's the worst thing you could feed. I have fed this to my lab for the last six months and you couldn't ask for a more shiny coat, high energy, and overall healthy dog. AND IT'S EASY ON THE BACK POCKET.


----------



## SilveradoZ71

Lightnrod said:


> . AND IT'S EASY ON THE BACK POCKET.



Thats the problem.  People feed crap to their pup in order to save a buck or two.  

This food has ground yellow corn as the second ingredient. 

Pure Garbage.   Might as well be feeding Puppy Chow. 

It really doesnt take a pro or "high faluten" dog man to see this.  Read the ingredients!


----------



## Curlydog

Like with most things, you get what you pay for. Z71 has it right.


----------



## Lightnrod

As I said dime store experts would chime in. Feed what you want and let that be the deciding factor. Can't look at my dog and tell she's suffering from her current diet and I surely can't look at your dog and even begin to tell what you're feeding it, much less how much protein,fat, fiber, or ash content is in it. Let's just say the dogs I followed as a child didn't seem to suffer from their meals of table fare that they were surely glad to receive. Never seemed to hurt their noses too much, but I digress.


----------



## ylhatch

no better feed on the market than showtime


----------



## Day trip

How is corn terrible for a dog? If a dog is thriving on one diet, why would you buy a more expensive diet to accomplish the same thing?


----------



## krazybronco2

Day trip said:


> How is corn terrible for a dog? If a dog is thriving on one diet, why would you buy a more expensive diet to accomplish the same thing?



i will answer your question with a question? do you see wolves eating an ear of corn?


----------



## Day trip

You've asked another question but you've answered nothing.  Wolves eat meat, berries, fruits, earthworm, small reptiles, even grasses, etc.  (i googled that by the way) So how are corn based diets that the majority of the dogs in this country eat daily (since the majority of dog foods are corn based) and have been for years, bad for dogs?  I ask because people say all the time how bad corn is for dogs and i have yet to have anyone give me a better answer than "because I think so".


----------



## Ruger#3

I raised several litters of beagles on this feed with good results. Won't break the bank but it will be at a feed store not Walmart.

http://faithwayfeedco.com/wholesale/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1307


----------



## king killer delete

I have cleaned up this thread . Honest debate only. Do not get yourself in trouble over what you think about dog food. Every body is entitled to his or her opinion with out name calling.


----------



## SilveradoZ71

Day trip said:


> You've asked another question but you've answered nothing.  Wolves eat meat, berries, fruits, earthworm, small reptiles, even grasses, etc.  (i googled that by the way) So how are corn based diets that the majority of the dogs in this country eat daily (since the majority of dog foods are corn based) and have been for years, bad for dogs?  I ask because people say all the time how bad corn is for dogs and i have yet to have anyone give me a better answer than "because I think so".



Its not rocket science really.  Corn is a GRAIN.  A filler with about zero nutritional value.   Dogs are carnivores and their systems are not designed for grains.  Especially when said grain is the 1st or 2nd ingredient listed and makes up 80% of the food! 

Sure, they will probably do just fine but its terrible on their digestive systems and makes them poop out huge mushy landmines.

I could not care less who feeds their dog what but dont fool yourself into thinking that just because a large majority of foods you can buy at Wal Mart are corn based that dogs "thrive on it".  That couldnt be further from the truth.

The reason corn based foods are so common is because its CHEAP to make them.  They certainly dont have the dogs well being in mind.  Trust and believe that.  If you can find your dog food at the local Kroger or Wal Mart, its crap.    Thats a fact and not just "because I say so."

Read the bottom line here.  Tons of information out there on why corn based foods are a poor choice but again if thats what you want to feed your dog have at it.   I will spend a few bucks more and feed quality meat based foods and know my girl is getting the best I can possibly give her.

http://dogingtonpost.com/corn-in-dog-food-dispelling-the-myths/


----------



## bkl021475

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Its not rocket science really.  Corn is a GRAIN.  A filler with about zero nutritional value.   Dogs are carnivores and their systems are not designed for grains.  Especially when said grain is the 1st or 2nd ingredient listed and makes up 80% of the food!
> 
> Sure, they will probably do just fine but its terrible on their digestive systems and makes them poop out huge mushy landmines.
> 
> I could not care less who feeds their dog what but dont fool yourself into thinking that just because a large majority of foods you can buy at Wal Mart are corn based that dogs "thrive on it".  That couldnt be further from the truth.
> 
> The reason corn based foods are so common is because its CHEAP to make them.  They certainly dont have the dogs well being in mind.  Trust and believe that.  If you can find your dog food at the local Kroger or Wal Mart, its crap.    Thats a fact and not just "because I say so."
> 
> Read the bottom line here.  Tons of information out there on why corn based foods are a poor choice but again if thats what you want to feed your dog have at it.   I will spend a few bucks more and feed quality meat based foods and know my girl is getting the best I can possibly give her.
> 
> http://dogingtonpost.com/corn-in-dog-food-dispelling-the-myths/



There is your answer Day Trip. Try eating corn as your diet and see how you feel and what it does for you everyday compared to someone that eats a balanced meat and protein based diet.


----------



## grouper throat

It's good food. I like all of showtimes feed but am really impressed by the extreme formula (31/22) during deer season for keeping dogs up during grueling conditions. I would feed it but prefer the diamond puppy food for puppies/preg females. Everyone has their opinions and it's just that, an opinion. Most of us hound guys have raised more dogs in a few years than they will raise in a lifetime so I tend to only listen to the hound guys.


----------



## krazybronco2

straight from PETMD. I will even sight the website at the bottom for you.

"Meats and meat by-products (meat by-products are blood and organ tissues and do not include hide, hair, hooves and teeth) are exceptionally high quality protein sources for dogs. (That’s right! Meat by-products are excellent sources of nourishment for dogs. By-products do not contain floor sweepings, old flea collars, gasoline or machine parts. We all need to have an open mind and take a look at what by-products really are.)

"But too much protein is bad, right?" you ask. Do your own research and poll half a dozen nutrition specialists (not the guy who runs the local pet shop) and here is what you will find: There is no general agreement among expert nutritionists regarding what constitutes “too much” protein in the dog’s diet. Research shows that dogs have a high capacity for digesting and utilizing diets containing more than thirty percent protein on a dry weight basis. (Dry weight basis means the food with no moisture present. Dry dog food in a bag usually has 10 percent moisture and canned food has about 74 percent moisture.) If left to catch and consume prey to survive, as wild canines do every day, dogs’ diets would be even higher in protein than what is generally available commercially.

Think about it ... do you ever see a stray dog grazing in a corn or bean field to allay its hunger? Nature has created a meat-eating machine in the dog and every day in practice I see the health benefits displayed by the feeding of meat-based diets.

Dogs fed poor quality diets look and feel great only if their caretakers also feed table scraps such as chicken, meat, eggs, cottage cheese and other “left-overs.” Meat such as chicken, poultry, beef or fish should be the first ingredient listed in any dog food you judge to be "the best"."

http://www.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/evr_dg_focusing_on_protein_in_the_diet?page=2


----------



## king killer delete

I will be the first to say that if you can afford to feed a good dog food you should. Right now I pay about 31 dollars for a 40 pound bag of IAMS. Now I see allot said about recalls on dog food. You see the same thing in people food. For those of you that do not have an understanding of QC (Quality Control) anything could cause a recall. Bad raw materials , improper or failed processing. Any customer complaint that is  made,may or may not be founded or unfounded could cause a recall. Shelf life could also trigger a recall as could many other factors. This happens with the human food supply as it does with the dog food supply. Food product recalls are a way that food suppliers have to try to protect the consumer man or dog. So to say that a dog food has not had a recall does not mean anything because your only as good as your next batch. Another thing is how do you know that your dog food was made by this company or that. Do you think that Walmart or for that matter any other company is making the dog food. No sir ,ever heard of the term tolling. It happens all the time. The Bagging operator at the main dog food plant just ran a batch of this dog food . The bagging machine operator gets a new processing order. He then goes back to his bagging machine and changes to another bag. Unless you have gone to the factory and you know for sure because you have seen it with your own eyes you can not say for sure . All you can go by is what you read on the bag or what the dog food company tells you. What ever you feed you have to judge what the health of your dog is on any food. Corn is hard to digest but dogs eat it all the time. I eat corn all the time. Now Like I said if you have the money feed your dog the best food you can afford. But I am going  not tell you that I am better than the man that feeds a corn base dog food. Back in the day almost all dog foods were corn based and I know for a fact that allot of Field Champion Retreivers and one National Field Champion Retreiver along with a bunch of Treeing Walker coon dog Night Champions were feed JOY dog food because I poured in their food bowls. I am also going to say that I grew up feeding hard running walker deer dogs with tons and tons of Jim Dandy, Sunshine and old Roy dog foods. Bottom line is that IMHO you should  feed your dogs the best food you can afford. One thing since the state has allowed baiting in the southern deer zone I have seen several fox and a yote eating corn out of my feeders, Not once but several times, They like it because it is sweet not because they are starving. I fed allot more dogs in my life than most. I have owned dogs in this country and in Vietnam, Korea and Germany. For many years I owned and trained hunting retreivers and my wife and I owned Mallard Curl kennels in Hephzibah Georgia and we sold over 170 lab puppys all the way from Alaska to Puerto Rico.  My kennel Produced the First AKC Master hunter to ever come from the CSRA  (Central Savannah River Area) Augusta And we had several AKC Master hunters and dogs NAHRA titles and one great dog that Had fld trial points and would have been an FC had he not died. The only reason I did not run any UKC hunt test is because it had not made to the east when I got out of the dog game. Bottom line Feed the best food you can afford.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Corn is empty to be truthful.  With all the genetic modifications to corn now days no real nutrition.  They are raising it for cheap feed and corn syrup.


----------



## king killer delete

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Corn is empty to be truthful.  With all the genetic modifications to corn now days no real nutrition.  They are raising it for cheap feed and corn syrup.


They do the same thing with rice. Genetic modification that is


----------



## king killer delete

I think the more meat and meat by products you can get in your dog food the better


----------



## king killer delete

Check this out
http://www.fda.gov/Safety/recalls/default.htm
Dog and human recalls and the reason


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

I have been feeding cheap dog food just do to the nature of the dogs I have had.  I have noticed more illness problems with my older dogs.  I am looking for a more meat based product but it is hard to find.  Blue Buffalo is the first that comes to mind but hard as - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to find and high as a cat's back


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

you don't need blue buffalo , you need VICTOR..BEST FOOD MADE . 

this dog food thing is pretty simple, im no genius but ive been feeding a high quality feed for 5 years or better now..an I like it much better , it cost more yes but my dogs look feel an hunt better, I have little to no helath problems ever out of them. 

when everyone on here compares dog foods I tend to chuckle a little... anything with corn is the same , yes the same , the ingredient are so close between these foods its silly. pro plan, dog chow, ol roy sport mix, river run, diamond, joy, black gold etc ... all the same... CORN IS THE MAIN INGREDIENT.  corn is a filler an provides no nutritional value, is harder for a dog to digest an stays in the gut longer. all foods unless they are corn free are basically the same, they use some sort of omega 3 an 6 additive for a pretty shiny coat, some sort of protein an or protein meal but corn making up 80% or better...

try this ..read your ingredients an buy the cheapest walmart or dollar store dog food you can get that are somewhat similar ingredients an also get a bottle of fish oil pills or sometype of omega 3 and 6 pills...feed the dog this junk dog food an give him one or 2 pills a day... his coat will be slick as grease but you re feeding absolute garbage...

VICTOR foods are the absolute best you can buy period...corn and soybean free, made in the usa all ingredients made in the usa. they have a completely grain free line also...ive been feeding it for about 3 years now an its awesome..dogs look feel an hunt good on a small amount, no fat gut, no quit to em.  1-2 small hard black scat per day. im paying 32$ for 40 lbs of 24-20


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> you don't need blue buffalo , you need VICTOR..BEST FOOD MADE .
> 
> this dog food thing is pretty simple, im no genius but ive been feeding a high quality feed for 5 years or better now..an I like it much better , it cost more yes but my dogs look feel an hunt better, I have little to no helath problems ever out of them.
> 
> when everyone on here compares dog foods I tend to chuckle a little... anything with corn is the same , yes the same , the ingredient are so close between these foods its silly. pro plan, dog chow, ol roy sport mix, river run, diamond, joy, black gold etc ... all the same... CORN IS THE MAIN INGREDIENT.  corn is a filler an provides no nutritional value, is harder for a dog to digest an stays in the gut longer. all foods unless they are corn free are basically the same, they use some sort of omega 3 an 6 additive for a pretty shiny coat, some sort of protein an or protein meal but corn making up 80% or better...
> 
> try this ..read your ingredients an buy the cheapest walmart or dollar store dog food you can get that are somewhat similar ingredients an also get a bottle of fish oil pills or sometype of omega 3 and 6 pills...feed the dog this junk dog food an give him one or 2 pills a day... his coat will be slick as grease but you re feeding absolute garbage...
> 
> VICTOR foods are the absolute best you can buy period...corn and soybean free, made in the usa all ingredients made in the usa. they have a completely grain free line also...ive been feeding it for about 3 years now an its awesome..dogs look feel an hunt good on a small amount, no fat gut, no quit to em.  1-2 small hard black scat per day. im paying 32$ for 40 lbs of 24-20



Where do you get Victor dog food?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Where do you get Victor dog food?


Most any brand of dog food can be ordered on Amazon.com...........We have bought Victor off of Amazon before...........If you are an Amazon Prime member shipping is free.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

Go to their website to locate a dealer or order off amazon.. I buy here local in Oxford ga at west Walton feed .. Try I think you'll like it, an every time you change feeds you honestly need to give it 2 bags worth to see the change. It takes a dog a while to get used to a different feed. I noticed a difference in all of mine with 2 weeks they looked more muscled leaner an slicker coat...lot less clean up also, than w any other feed I've ever fed


----------



## Scrapy

I have fed Showtime for two years and plain old diamond maintenance for 20. Both are good feeds. about Corn- I don't know how so much hype could catch on so fast. Must have been one heck of a marketing campaign. Corn has fair (9%) protein and lots of total digestible nutrients. Feed cannot be a 20% plus protein if it has too much corn. The formula just will not balance .  And MAYBE 5% of dogs have a "corn allergy". If I had dogs that had that problem I would cull the dog and keep the feed. JMO

I definitely would not be breeding dogs that had "corn allergy", puppy mange, hip displasia  or any other FAULT.


----------



## Scrapy

Scrapy said:


> I have fed Showtime for two years and plain old diamond maintenance for 20. Both are good feeds. about Corn- I don't know how so much hype could catch on so fast. Must have been one heck of a marketing campaign. Corn has fair (9%) protein and lots of total digestible nutrients. Feed cannot be a 20% plus protein if it has too much corn. The formula just will not balance .  And MAYBE 5% of dogs have a "corn allergy". If I had dogs that had that problem I would cull the dog and keep the feed. JMO
> 
> I definitely would not be breeding dogs that had "corn allergy", puppy mange, hip displasia  or any other FAULT.



And if you have actually studied Feeds and Feeding at the University level you will see 'nary a word about first ingredient, second ingredient and all that hype. 

If you are not careful and not a hound man you just might be spending  a bunch of money on 40# of hype that the feed company profit- shares with PETA and HSUS. But go ahead and "FeelGood" if conjecture makes you feel good.

Old Depression Era song goes:
I cooked some biscuit for my dog and laid them on the shelf.
Times got so hard I killed that dog and ate them biscuit myself.


----------



## Eva Jones

In the first months of life, the puppy's digestive system goes through its formation period, so proper feeding of puppy is very important. Puppy should receive a full set of microelements necessary for healthy growth every day, because it is a balanced diet that makes it possible to avoid problems with the formation of bones, posture, teeth and even character for this restless creation. I mean not only a set of certain nutrients, vitamins that a puppy should consume. This also includes the amount of food and the regularity of its intake. I follow the following basic rules:
a convenient bowl at the right height for puppy height;
fractional nutrition;
intervals between meals;
do not overfeed (watch the portion size);
do not give hime harmful snacks;
a variety of natural products or the selection of special food.
At the age of 1-3 months I would recommended to feed the puppies with natural food: meat (not fatty), eggs, dairy products, fish, cereals, vegetables, fruits. At the same time, protein products should be at least 70% of the diet, the rest can be supplemented with carbohydrates and milk. Safest include meat, fish can be raw or cooked. Such a menu may seem meager, but animals, including dogs, do not need a variety of dishes, like people. Moreover, many of our goodies, especially fried, fatty, sweet or pickled foods, can cause serious harm to the puppy's health.


----------



## gunslinger33

Farmer

I’m not sure if your actual question was ever answered. I would contact your vet and get his / her opinion on the food’s ingredients , breed and how you plan of using them ( pets or working)

You don’t know yet if either of them have food allergies bases like lamb and fish tend to be a little softer on their systems and skin

I bred and showed Akitas for many years. I’ve always used Pro Plan until I bought my DK. With him I switched to Victor High Energy. I really like Victor. Seems to be very easy to digest , great coat and skin. 

The choice is always your. I choose what I feel is best for the dog


----------



## Jester896

I fed Showtime for years.  All of a sudden I started seeing what I believed were nutritional issues.  Dogs weren't maintaining weight and drinking excessively.

I had alway received compliments from my vets on the appearance of my dogs.  I switched to Victor High Energy (red bag) and the issues went away.  The comments from my vets were, "I just thought they looked good before."


----------



## Stayalife

You may try monge for puppy, it's one of the best dog food ever!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Trash in = trash out.  Victor or The pride, diamond puppy is real good.


----------

